# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين العراق >  ﻿اول قانون في العالم.. موطنــــه العــــراق

## أم خطاب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
مقدمة ...... 

يبقى القران دستورنا الاول والاخير 
ومن عاد اليه صاب ومن تركه فقد خسر الدنيا والاخرة 
ومن اخذ منه فقد فاز فوزا عظيما ومن لم يلتجأ اليه في حكمة فقد بشر بالعذاب الاليم  

بداية نشكر المدير العام على أستجابة طلبنا وتم فتح قسم للقانون العراقي في بلاد وادي الرافدين  
ملخص : 
أصبح العالم دول عديدة مقسمة بفعل أنسان وكل بلد أبتدع لنفسه قوانين ولهذا أصبح اختلال وفوضى في تطبيق القوانين لتعدد القوانين واخذ القانون يفقد هيبته وعدم رضا الفرد في تطبيقه وذلك ان الدساتير لا تستند إلا على رؤية أدوات الحكم الدكتاتورية السائدة في العالم من الفرد إلى الحزب, والدليل على ذلك هو الاختلاف من دستور إلى آخر رغم أن حرية الإنسان واحدة, وسبب الاختلاف هو اختلاف رؤية أدوات الحكمإن سنة أدوات الحكم الدكتاتورية هي التي حلت محلّ سنّة الطبيعة..والقانون الوضعي حلّ محلّ القانون الطبيعي ففقدت المقاييس

بدأت الحضارات تتنافس وهكذا بدات القوانين الوضعية تسيطر على الانسان من كل مكان ....
وبدأت ...............الحضارات 
وبدأت ................ القوانين 
وبدأت الصراعات 
وهذه قصة بدايتها وتاريخها ونشأتها ...................
أسماءءءءء 
***************** 
﻿اول قانون في العالم.. موطنــــه العــــراق 
 

*﻿أن من اوثق المعايير والمقاييس للحكم على مدى تقدم حضارة ما في سلم التطور الحضاري والتقدم العمراني ، هو ظهور القوانين والانظمة الاجتماعية التي تثبت الاعراف الاجتماعية. والقانون من الناحية الفقهية هو عبارة عن مجموعة من القواعد العامة المجردة الملزمة للافراد في مجتمع معين يتضمن تطبيقها، اما من الناحية التاريخية والاجتماعية والفكرية فهو يصور واقع الحياة في مجتمع ما في فترة زمنية محددة، ويبين مختلف اوجه حياة الافراد والجماعات الخاصة والعامة وعلاقة بعضهم ببعض، بالاضافة الى علاقتهم بالسلطة وموقع كل منهم من الاخر. وان دراسة تاريخ نشوء وتطور القواعد التنظيمية والقانونية هي دراسة في الفكر الانساني ذاته.*
*دأب الباحثون –نظراً للاهمية التي تحتلها دراسة تاريخ القانون- على تتبع اصول القواعد والتنظيم القانونية ودراسة تاريخ نشوئها وتطورها ودراسة تاريخ المجتمعات التي اسهمت في انتاجها، وقد ركزت دراسة الباحثين حتى عهد قريب، على دراسة القانون اليوناني الذي لايتعدى زمن تدوينه القرن السادس قبل الميلاد، مثل القانون الروماني القديم المعروض بالالواح الاثني عشر وتاريخه عام 450ق.م، ومجموعة القوانين الرومانية التي جمعها وقتها الامبراطور البيزنطي والتي عرفت باسمه، وهي مدونة جوستنيان (527-565)م، ومع قدم حضارة وادي النيل ومضاهاتها لحضارة وادي الرافدين في هذا القدم الاانه لم يصل الينا منها شريعة كاملة مدونة قبل القرنين الرابع والثالث قبل الميلاد.*
*ومما يبعث الاعتزاز بتراثنا الحضاري هو الاتجاه الحديث الذي سار عليه الباحثون في تاريخ الحضارات في رجوعهم الى تراث حضارة وادي الرافدين المدون لتقصي المبادئ والاسس التي تنظم بموجبها المجتمعات، ومنها اصول التشريع والقانون، التي ظهرت في الحضارة لاول مرة في تاريخ التطور الانساني، لكونها اقدم ما ظهر في تاريخ الانسان وهي تثبت مقارنة تاريخية بسيطة بين زمن تدوين القوانين في العراق القديم وبين القوانين المدونة التي ظهرت في الحضارات الاخرى.*
******
*قانون اور نمو* 
*هو اقدم قانون مكتشف ليس في العراق وحده بل في العالم قاطبة، وهو مدون باللغة السومرية وبالخط المسماري، عثر عليه في مدينة نفر في مطلع القرن المنصرم، وينسب هذا القانون الى الملك اورنمو (2113-2095)ق.م مؤسس سلالة اور الثالثة (2113-2006)ق.م، التي تمثل ذروةما وصلت اليه الحضارة السومرية، واخر وجه من وجوهم السياسية، فقد تمكن مؤسس هذه السلالة والملوك بعده من اعادة توحيد البلاد وطرد الاقوام الاجنبية وتأسيس حكومة مركزية مسيطرة على معظم انحاء العراق القديم، وقد تركت الاف الرقم الطينية في اور ولكش ونفر والتي تعكس مختلف المظاهر الحضارية، لاسيما القانونية، وبانتهاء هذه السلالة ينتهي دور السومريين السياسي، غير ان تأثيرهم الحضاري ظل مستمراً الى فترات متاخرة.*
*وعلى الرغم من النقص الموجود في النص المكتشف لهذا القانون في بداية المواد القانونية ووسطها ونهايتها، الا انه يمكن تصنيف المواد المتبقية الى مجموعات متميزة، تعالج كل منها موضوعاً مستقلاً.*
*ومما يؤسف له ان بداية المقدمة في جميع الكسر الاثارية المكتشفة مفقودة، ويبدأ النص بذكر القرابين التي قدمت من قبل اورنمو الى الهة المدينة، ثم ذكر انجازات هذا الملك، وبعد ذلك تبدأ المجموعة الاولى التي تشمل المواد (4-12) الخاصة بالاحوال الشخصية، والمواد (13-14) التي تهتم بهروب الرقيق، ثم المجموعة الثالثة لغاية المادة(19) التي تعالج الاعتداء على مختلف الاشخاص، اما المجموعة الاخرى وهي المواد (25-26) فهي تعالج شهادة الزور واحكامها، واخيرا المواد (27-29) الخاصة بالتجاوز على الاراضي المواد.*
*ان اهمية هذا القانون بالنسبة لدراسة تاريخ النظم القانونية لاتقتصر على كونه اقدم قانون مكتشف حتى الان، بل لانه يمثل القوانين السومرية بمبادئها القانونية المختلفة ايضاً، كما انه قد ساعد الباحثين على متابعة تطور القوانين في الالف الثاني قبل الميلاد، ومعرفة اصول بعض القواعد القانونية.*
*****
*قانون اشنونا*
*ينسب هذا القانون الى مملكة اشنونا، وهي احدى الدويلات المهمة التي حكمت في العراق بعد سقوط سلالة اور الثالثة، وعاصمتها اشنونا، وهي تل اسمر حاليا، الواقع على نهر ديالى شرقي نهر دجلة، وتدل الاثار المكتشفة على ان حكام هذه المملكة وغالبية سكانها كانوا من الاموريين الذين هاجروا من شبه الجزيرة العربية في الالف الثالث قبل الميلاد.*
*لقد وجد النص الاول لهذا القانون عام 1945 في تل حرمل الواقع بين معسكر الرشيد وتل محمد، ثم عثر على النص الثاني في نفس الموقع عام 1947م، وهو مدون بالحرف المسماري وباللغة الاكدية، ومن المؤسف انه لم يعثر على نص القانون الاصلي لغاية هذا اليوم، لان الترجيح لدى الاثاريين هو ان الاصل عليهما قد سبق تشريع قانون حمورابي بفترة تزيد عن خمسين سنة.*
*يضم القانون بشكله الحاضر مقدمة قصيرة تتألف من سبعة اسطر يصعب قراءتها لتلف معظمها، وستين مادة قانونية، تتصف بارتباك تصنيفها والاهتمام بصياغة المواد القانونية نفسها، والمجموعة الاولى من المواد (1-11) خاصة بتسعير المواد الغذائية واجور العمال الزراعيين وحيواناتهم، اما المجموعة الثانية، المواد (12-13) فهي خاصة بالسرقة، اما المادة (14) فهي تعالج موضوع اجير لا تعرف مهنته لتلف النص، بينما المجموعة الثالثة (15-24) فهي في مختلف العقود التجارية، وكانت المجموعة الرابعة، المواد (25-36) تعني بالاحوال الشخصية ومخالفة الاحكام، واختصت المجموعة الخامسة المواد (36-37) باحكام الوديعة، في حين ان المجموعة السادسة المواد (38-41) اختصت بعقود البيع، والمجموعة السابعة المواد (42-48) فتعنى بالايذاء المختلف، والمجموعة الثامنة المواد (49-52)خاصة بمختلف احكام الرقيق، والمجموعة التاسعة، المواد (53-58) خاصة بالاضرار الحادثة من الحيوانات، واخيرا المادة التاسعة والخمسون وهي تعالج الاحوال الشخصية، والمادة الاخيرة فهي الستون وهي حول السرقة.* 
*ان قانونا لبت عشتار واشنونا قد سبقا قانون حمورابي الشهير، والذي عد عند الكثير من المصادر بانه القانون الاول في العالم لذا سيكون لنا وقفة خاصة معه لكونه الاكثر اكتمالاً لهذا السبب فهو صفحة مضيئة من صفحات تاريخ العراق.* 

*منقول*

----------


## احمد عبد الخضر جاسم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا اشكرك الشكر الجزيل يا ام خطاب على هذا التوضيح الرائع لتاريخنا .
وان شاء الله سوف نرفد المنتدى بكل ما هو جديد عن عراقنا الحبيب

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا للجميع

وكفانا فخر أننا لم نذهب للتصويت على دستور العراق
لما فيه من بصمات أيرانية وفارسية 

لكن سنتماشه مع الامر لغاية ما نعيد عراقنا ونعيد تاريخنا وسنة نبينا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## سنفورة

احسنت احتي على هذا الحديث الرائع في حق البلد

----------


## أم خطاب

thankssssssssss

----------

